# ausschneiden...



## ep0x (4. Februar 2003)

Also ...

Ich hab z.b. nen shape gemacht und öffne es in ps bearbeite es dort und will es nun in ein anderes bild einfügen. Nur leider is da auch noch dieser schwarze hintergrund beim shape...

Wie bekomm ich es hin dass ich nur das Shape habe ??


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (4. Februar 2003)

*Bratkartoffeln?*

Bahnhof?
Was meinst denn Du mit shape?
Eine Formebene?
Eine Pixelebene?
Oder was?

Hilf einem alten Pixelschieber doch mit 'nem Beispielbildchen auffe Sprünge ...


----------



## ssjvegetto (4. Februar 2003)

*Also...*

wennst einfach nur was ausschneiden willst, kann ich dir da sogar helfen: Du gehst einfach auf das Bild, und umramst es mal grob mit dem "Lasso". Und dann drückst du einfach mal auf Q und du siehst alles eingerahmt. Danach gehst du einfach auf das Fensterchen rechts neben dem auf dem du grade bist...(Quick Mask Mode) und danach kannst du alles fein anmalen. Dabei musst du dir das Bild gut ranzoomen, weil sonst schauts nicht so gut aus. Danach gehst wieder auf das Fensterchen links von dir und schon hast dein Bild zum einfügen. Gruß ssjvegetto


----------



## Comander_Keen (4. Februar 2003)

Also erstmal glückwunsch... du hast den hauptgewinn in der schlechtesten fragestellung des tages gewonnen  .

Da der begriff shape in deiner frage vorkommt, denke ich mal das du von einem gerenderten bild aus einen 3d-progi (a la 3dmax) sprichst. Bei allen mir bekannten programmen ist es möglich zusätzlich zum bild einen alphakanal ausgeben zu lassen. Diesen kannst du dann als maske oder auswahl nutzen. 

greetz 3k!

#edit: wenn ich jetzte in die falsche richtung gezielt habe.. liegts eindeutig an deiner frage


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (4. Februar 2003)

Wenn es wirklich nur schwarz sein sollte, dann gibt es dafür im Auswahl Menü eine Funktion, die für derartige Dinge prädestiniert ist.

:|


----------



## Dick Starbuck (5. Februar 2003)

Prädestiniert für sowas nur soweit bis im eigentlichen Bild auch
Schwarztöne vorhanden sind.  Naja, gut, die kann man auch wieder
demarkieren. Aber noch einfacher geht es sicherlich mit diesem






 kleinen Kameraden hier...


----------



## ep0x (5. Februar 2003)

Nagut ich geb zu ich hab die Frage nen bissel komisch vormuliert  .
also ich versuchs nochmal und diesmal mit nem bild
(Das ist nur ein Beispiel zu Verdeutlichung).

So ich möchte diesen schwarzen Hintergrund weghaben um dieses
Bild in ein anderes einfügen zukönnen.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AnonymerSurfer _
> *Wenn es wirklich nur schwarz sein sollte, dann gibt es dafür im Auswahl Menü eine Funktion, die für derartige Dinge prädestiniert ist.
> 
> :| *



Nochmal lesen und dementsprechend handeln.


----------



## subzero (5. Februar 2003)

easy.... gibt zichmethoden um dies hinzubekommen:

1. Wenn es in 3D Studio Maxx gemacht ist, braucht man nur das ganze als *.tif zu speichern und man hat in Photoshop einen Alpha Kanal den man auswählen kann. Diesen kann man verschieebn wohin man will.

2. man öffnet das Bild in Photoshop, nimmt diesen tollen Zauberstab, zieht mit rechts klick über die schwarze Fläche, wählt im entstehendem Fenster schwarz aus, bestätigt und drückt die "ENTF" bzw "DEL" Taste.

3. man nehme das Pfadtool, vergrößert das Bild auf 1600%, setzt Ankerpunkte das es schön fein ist, verbindet den ersten mit dem letzten Ankerpunkt, klickt die rechte Maustaste und wählt "Auswählen" aus. Dann auf das Menü -> Auswahl -> Auswahl umkehren und dann wieder diese tolle "ENTF" bzw. "DEL" Taste.

viel glück... 

/edit...
@Anonyme Surfer: Ich beführchte nur fast, dass einige Teile von diesem "Shape" verschwinden werden, das es sehr dunkle Flächen beinhaltet (die auch das selbe Schwarz haben wie der Hintergrund). Bitte nich schlagen wenns nicht stimmt


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Februar 2003)

subzero, wenn die toleranz auf null gesetzt ist und funktionen wie "glätten" und "benachbart" deaktiviert sind, sollte das doch nicht passieren, oder?


----------



## subzero (5. Februar 2003)

*pööööhh*

Woher soll ich das wissen, hab das noch nie probiert 
Nein, eigentlich nicht - zumindest was das "benachbart" betrifft, beim "glätten" weiß ich nicht 


Meine Lieblingsmethode is die mit dem *.tif!
Ansonsten würde ich das Pfadtool nehmen.


----------



## Comander_Keen (5. Februar 2003)

Also ich bin immernoch für einen alphakanal ... damit erhällt man die besten und genausten ergebnisse. Aber wieso einfach.. wenns auch schwierig geht!  

greetz 3k!


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Februar 2003)

ähm sorry jetzt aber, einen button anklicken, oben eine ziffer reinhauen und dann auf eine riesige schwarze fläche klicken scheint mir jetzt nicht sooo kompliziert...


----------



## Comander_Keen (5. Februar 2003)

Aber das der effekt noch lange nicht die genauigkeit hat wie eine alphamaske ist schon klar...  außerdem wäre es bei dem beispiel was er gepostet hat "nicht sehr schlau", ums milde auszudrücken.

greetz 3k!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (5. Februar 2003)

> @Anonyme Surfer: Ich beführchte nur fast, dass einige Teile von diesem "Shape" verschwinden werden, das es sehr dunkle Flächen beinhaltet (die auch das selbe Schwarz haben wie der Hintergrund). Bitte nich schlagen wenns nicht stimmt



Ausschneiden, auf eine neue Ebene pappen und hinterherbrushen. 

Auch hier gibt es wieder X Methoden, die alle zu guten Ergebnissen führen und die Experten werden niemals herausfinden, welche die beste ist.

"Scully, legen Sie's zu den Akten."


----------



## essence (5. Februar 2003)

Zauberstab auswahlwerkzeug, ganz easy...
Dann vielleicht die Auswahlkanten etwas glätten, oder die Auszuwählenden Farben verringern/vermehren.

Du kannst auch gleich wenn du dein Shape renderst, als background des renderers dein Bild einfügen .. dann siehts immernoch am besten aus...


### die essence ###


----------



## subzero (6. Februar 2003)

mittlerweile sollte er es geschafft haben oda... LOL

@anonyme surfer... jaja, nur es halt nicht ganz so leicht


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (6. Februar 2003)

> /edit...
> @Anonyme Surfer:





> @anonyme surfer...


Klemmt bei deiner Tastatur manchmal das "R"?


----------



## ep0x (6. Februar 2003)

hä?? ok also ich habs nun in *.tiff gespeichert 
und nun hab ich es in ps und jetzt ??
wie wähle ich den alpha-kanal aus oder wie soll ich das machen ?
bitte genau und langsame erklärung für nen nub wie mich 
thx !


----------



## ep0x (7. Februar 2003)

hallo ? warum antwortet keiner mehr ?    
kommt schon leute ...


----------



## Hercules (7. Februar 2003)

eigendlich müsstest du im 3dprogramm 
einenAlpha-Kanal abspeichern können...
dann kannst du in Ps den Alphas Kanal
(unter Kanäle) auswählen und dsann mit 
dem ausgewählten eine Ebenemaske auf 
die Shape-Ebene anwenden... dann ist
der schwarze Hintergrund weg...


----------



## addïct (7. Februar 2003)

strg taste gedrückt halten und auf alpha Kanal drücken-> zum Bild zurück gehen -> Auswahl umkehren/invertieren -> entf drücken


----------



## ep0x (7. Februar 2003)

hmm ich hab das bild mit c4d gemacht. Wie bekomm ich es nun hin das er den alpha kanal mit abspeichert ? 
( ich kann das Alpha-Kanal Kästchen nicht anklicken wenn ich es im
bildmanager gerendert hab und dann abspeichern will )


----------



## addïct (7. Februar 2003)

das musst du vor dem rendern machen! in den rendervoreinstellungen (strg+b)!


----------

